# Best $40-$50 box out there



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

What's the best $40-$50 box of smokes out there with at least a 42 ring guage. Robusto size preferred.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Man, that's a tough one.
The only thing I can think of is that the tnt pam alts were decent and they're around 40 shipped.


----------



## Siamang (Mar 1, 2006)

There's a lot of room for personal taste there, too. I'm going to throw out just one I like among many, because I know a lot of other people will have great suggestions too:

Any of the Sancho Panza lines. Boxes are right in that price range if you shop around a little, and there's a nice difference between the three types. My personal fave is their regular label but a lot of people here like the Extra Fuerte and Double Maduro.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

RP Vigilante
5 Vegas Miami
5 Vegas "A"
:tu


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

JR Cigars is running a special on Punch Elite (5.25 x 45). Box of $25 for $40.50 + 5 free Punch cigars. Punch doesn't get a lot of attention around here (it's now owned by a big tobacco conglomerate and doesn't have the "it" appeal of the independent _auteurs_), but I think they are usually very good, consistent cigars.

If you want to bid on CBid, I can often get a box of RP Edge Counterfeits (6 x 50) for around $40 shipped. Same thing for 5 Vegas Gold Nuggets.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Just over $50...

Padron Londres or Delicias


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

Not a box (15 count Bundle), Rocky Patel X-Outs at CI 49.95. IMHO.:cb


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> What's the best $40-$50 box of smokes out there with at least a 42 ring guage. Robusto size preferred.


Try the Hoyo De Monterrey Super Hoyos 
They are 5 1/2 x 44 and come in Maduro, Natural, or Oscuro
for *49.99 + shipping* at FSS

I have not tried these yet, but I've had several HDM and like them very much :tu

Happy hunting!


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't know the best, but I know some good ones. These are just the vitolas for the price range you gave. Some may have lower priced vitolas, some may not.

Maker - Vitola - Price - Shop

Sancho Panza - Valiente (5.25 x 50) - $42.95 - JR
Sancho Panza Dbl Maduro - Cervantes (6.50 x 48) - $42.95 - JR
Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte - Barcelona (6.50 x 48) - $44.95 - JR
La Rosa Especial - Barker Hot (4.50 x 43) - $44.95 - JR
La Vieja Habana Early Years - Silencio (4.0" x 46) - $39.95 - CI
La Vieja Habana - Celebracion National (7.0" x 52) - $40.95 - CI
Puros Indios - Rothschild (5.0 x 50) - $52.00 - CI
Flor de Oliva - Torpedo (6 1/2 x 52) - $41.99 - Famous Smoke
Famous Nicaraguan 3000 - Robusto (5 x 54) - $41.99 - Famous Smoke
Padron - Londres (5 1/2 x 42) - $51.75 - Cigar Parlor


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Sancho Panza and Indian Tabac, by far.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

ShaulWolf said:


> Don't know the best, but I know some good ones. These are just the vitolas for the price range you gave. Some may have lower priced vitolas, some may not.
> 
> Maker - Vitola - Price - Shop
> 
> ...


I smoked a Puros Indios Rothchild last week! One of my top 3 cigars ever in taste, draw, and burn!!!:tu


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte :tu


----------



## madurodave (Feb 12, 2008)

How about around $30.00? You have to try these http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/20644

Buy a box get a box free!


----------



## Boobar (Mar 26, 2007)

Onyx Reserve Robusto
Famous Nic 3000 Robusto
Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

These all sound great. Thanks for the insight. The Sancho Panza line sounds good.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

The Sancho Panza has become my go to cigar because of the taste and affordability. I can get a box for $45 shipped from JR, which to me is a damn good price. Eventually I'll be switching back to the Padron Londres as my go to.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Let me give the Don Tomas Clasico Robusto a nod


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro or Fuerte. Notice a trend. :ss

I've really been impressed with the El Mejor Emerald line as well.

The Drew Estate La Vieja Habana Early Years is a great smoke too with some time on it. :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

PANZA PANZA PANZA PANZA PANZA !!!!

Those double maduros are the best.

Here is my review

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143029


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Sancho Panza Double Maduro or Fuerte. Notice a trend. :ss
> 
> I've really been impressed with the El Mejor Emerald line as well.


:tpd: I will also vouch for the IT blends. All 3 are priced right and YUMM MY.

The one I've been surprised with that I don't see here are the Famous Dominican 4000s. They are medium with a nice nutty flavor profile. I haven't been let down by any of the Famous brands yet, but those and the Nic 3k are the two that really wet my whistle. :dr


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Lot's of good suggestions so far. I personally like Gran Habano #5 rothschilds


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Los Blancos Primos maduro bundle.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

madurodave said:


> How about around $30.00? You have to try these http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/20644
> 
> Buy a box get a box free!


Holy Smokes! Can anyone point me to a review of these? Sounds like one heckuva deal. My guess is they're not that great...


----------



## wyork (Feb 17, 2008)

Razorhog said:


> Holy Smokes! Can anyone point me to a review of these? Sounds like one heckuva deal. My guess is they're not that great...


My box of Robustos I bought from Famous last week arrived yesterday. I smoked one last night and found it to be pretty good. I'm happy. Nic and Crojoro an excellent combination.

:tu:tu


----------



## wyork (Feb 17, 2008)

KASR said:


> Los Blancos Primos maduro bundle.


What did you think of their cigars? I met Father and Son in January and they were talking up their new Sacrface line. Sounded interesting but here in KC they are expensive. My curiosity was piqued.


----------



## madurodave (Feb 12, 2008)

Razorhog said:


> Holy Smokes! Can anyone point me to a review of these? Sounds like one heckuva deal. My guess is they're not that great...


These are wonderful smokes. House brand for Famous made by Tropical. Send me you address and I'll prove it to you


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

did a poll on this previously ... ran a box split on the results:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126896

my personal favorite of the smokes we got were the RP Factory Selects.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

wyork said:


> What did you think of their cigars? I met Father and Son in January and they were talking up their new Sacrface line. Sounded interesting but here in KC they are expensive. My curiosity was piqued.


I like the Los Blancos lines - the Sumatra Toro is one of my favorites. but for the money, the Primos bundles are hard to beat!


----------



## BradB41 (Dec 30, 2005)

My favorite cigar is an Indian Tabac Series A. A bundle of 25 costs 49.95. I have to say that they always taste great, draw easily, and burn evenly. I've tried a lot of mid-priced smokes and I always come back to this cigar. I'm a big fan of the RP cigars, but I prefer this one over any of the Patels I've tried. 

When I'm down to one or two of these, I get that same uneasy feeling that comes over me when there is only one or two beers left in the refrigerator.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Sancho Panza and Indian Tabac, by far.


I agree!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Ever try the Saint Luis Rey. Pretty good smoke.
http://cigars.about.com/gi/dynamic/...=3&bt=1&bts=0&zu=http://www.famous-smoke.com/


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

No posts in this thread for a while, anyone else have a good suggestion? $50/box is my "sweet spot" :tu


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

If you catch them when Tatoo has a 30% discount, the Fuente Chateau sungrown or maduro are about $55.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Been thinking about getting some Punch Rothschilds and found this. Seems like most places sell the rothschilds in boxes of 50, but JR has them celloed in boxes of 25.

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=PUR253


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

madurodave said:


> How about around $30.00? You have to try these http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/20644
> 
> Buy a box get a box free!


:tpd: 



Razorhog said:


> Holy Smokes! Can anyone point me to a review of these? Sounds like one heckuva deal. My guess is they're not that great...


They're Rockin!!!! I'd put them right up there with the Famous N3Ks. The torps are clearly the best I've had. Need to try the coronas though.

Another new favorite of mine is"Cuban Leaf Rare Connecticut Habano": http://www.lynncigars.com/CigarListTable.htm#C.Leaf. You can also get them at L'il Brown in 50 count cabs for a little over a buck apiece.

Check out TXMatt's cheap smokes thread - That's where you'll find the best deals. Most everything already mentioned is there.

If you like full flavored sticks, I'll summarize:
1) Famous Nicaraguan Private Selection Corojos (linked above)
2) Cuban Leaf Rare Connecticut Habano (Linked above)
3) Famous Nicaraguan 3000s

Too bad you just missed the best deal out there. It sold out at Holts in just two days: Pepin Made "Little Havana Overruns"


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> RP Vigilante
> 5 Vegas Miami
> 5 Vegas "A"
> :tu


Where the heck can you get 5 Vegas Miami in this price range? I've been wanting to try one but have balked give the price.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like Sancho Panza beats all around here. I saw El Mejor Emerald. Been wanting to try them. Maybe that'll be my next purchase. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Fumadores or Padilla Hybrid.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I just bought a box of Maria Mancini De Gaulle for under $30, shipped. I haven't tried them yet, but I hear they are excellent.

A few other suggestions: 
Gispert (if you like mild cigars)
Edge Counterfeit
Punch Rothschild
5 Vegas Classic & Gold (not such a big fan of Series 'A')
JR Cuban Alternative-Monte #2

On CBid, I've been seeing Padilla Hybrid sell for $37-$46/box. Again, I can't vouch for them myself, but the reviews have been positive. 

Stay away from Camacho 1962: I've been disappointed in the box I bought six months ago.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

GWN said:


> Where the heck can you get 5 Vegas Miami in this price range? I've been wanting to try one but have balked give the price.


I have never paid more than $50 for my Miami's on cbid. Gotta look at the bottom too in the samplers. They have a great 20 pack I think it is with 4 different vitolas.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

[Stay away from Camacho 1962: I've been disappointed in the box I bought six months ago.[/quote]

Not trying to thread jack, but I must agree with above statement. I to am very disappointed with the Camacho 1962


----------



## BigMak (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I'm a complete fanatic for SP Double Maduro Quixotes, but
if it doesn't have to be in a box, IMHO, the best deal for $40-$50
right now is the CFO Grafitti Robusto bundle of 25 for $47.50.

This is as good as most $6-$8 smokes and has construction like a Patel.

I'm a cheap smoke kinda guy, have tried a ton, and am very impressed
with this. Do I sound like I like these?


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> I have never paid more than $50 for my Miami's on cbid. Gotta look at the bottom too in the samplers. They have a great 20 pack I think it is with 4 different vitolas.


I've been watching the 5 Vegas Miami Samplers on CBid for the past two months. I've yet to see any go for less than $60

They must be getting popular...


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> Not trying to thread jack, but I must agree with above statement. I to am very disappointed with the Camacho 1962


I read all the good reviews on ClubStogie and, when I grabbed a sampler for $39.99, I was looking for really good things. But so far, only the torpedo was really satisfactory. The corona and the perfectos have had significant burn problems. The churchill was 'ok', I guess, but to be honest all the cigars sort of taste like cheap tobacco. Not as good as the other Camachos I've tried.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

craigchilds said:


> I've been watching the 5 Vegas Miami Samplers on CBid for the past two months. I've yet to see any go for less than $60
> 
> They must be getting popular...


This is true. I stocked up on 3 different bundles and I haven't bought any for a few months.

That is the way it goes though. Word gets out and the price goes up. Just keep watching though, they will get back there and you also get the occasional score.


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

I just landed a box of Joya de Nicaraguas Antanos for about 50, so I've gotta put them as my favorite in the range, as these are one of my favorite smokes in general.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the Joya De Nic Celabracion better tbch.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

and I apologize for the double post, but I can safely say the Padron Londres Maduro is by far the best box purchase you can make for in and around 50 bones. Mine usually come out to 54.00 plus tax at the local B&M. :tu Seriously good everyday stogues. Plus you get 26!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok...admittedly NOT the best, but pretty good:

Alec Bradley's Spirit of Cuba in Habano or Corojo. About $1.40-1.60 a stick in Robusto or Churchill sizes.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Siamang said:


> There's a lot of room for personal taste there, too. I'm going to throw out just one I like among many, because I know a lot of other people will have great suggestions too:
> 
> Any of the Sancho Panza lines. Boxes are right in that price range if you shop around a little, and there's a nice difference between the three types. My personal fave is their regular label but a lot of people here like the Extra Fuerte and Double Maduro.


:tpd:, I like the Extra Fuerte.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Tampa Sweetheart Bundles more than hold their weight in the budget category. At $30-40 for a bundle of 20, they have excellent value.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

LeafHog said:


> Lot's of good suggestions so far. I personally like Gran Habano #5 rothschilds


I agree with you. I enjoy these and always have some on hand.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

It's just a hair over that price, at $53.95 on Atlantic is the El Rey Del Mundo Robusto. 5 x 54 box of 20. They are an excellent smoke, probably in my top 5 overall. If you like big ring maduros, you just can't beat them for the price.

http://www.atlanticcigar.com/elreydelmundo.html

5 Vegas Series A can be had for around 40-50 per box/bundle on CBid, but it takes a little luck.

.357


----------



## cb3139 (Feb 10, 2007)

La Finca 54's Reg or Maddie, IT Super Fuerte Mad


----------



## jh225 (Apr 11, 2008)

How's about a box of CAO Gold Robustos for $46 :ss

Just picked 'em up off the devil site.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

357 said:


> It's just a hair over that price, at $53.95 on Atlantic is the El Rey Del Mundo Robusto. 5 x 54 box of 20. They are an excellent smoke, probably in my top 5 overall. If you like big ring maduros, you just can't beat them for the price.
> 
> http://www.atlanticcigar.com/elreydelmundo.html
> 
> ...


I'm totally with you on the Mundos. The Robustos Largas are awesome bang for buck


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> What's the best $40-$50 box of smokes out there with at least a 42 ring guage. Robusto size preferred.


Sancho Panze extea fuerte or double maduro


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

357 said:


> It's just a hair over that price, at $53.95 on Atlantic is the El Rey Del Mundo Robusto. 5 x 54 box of 20. They are an excellent smoke, probably in my top 5 overall. If you like big ring maduros, you just can't beat them for the price.
> 
> http://www.atlanticcigar.com/elreydelmundo.html
> 
> .357


Im going to have to second these, definitly one of my goto smokes!


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks to this thread, I have a box of Sancho Panza double maduro inbound (as well as RP Edge counterfeits). Thanks guys!


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll have to checkout the Sancho Panza line


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

I just ordered a box of the Sancho Panza Double Maduros, hope they are good for the money.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

I smoked the sancho panza double maduro this weekend while chipping golf balls in my front yard. It was great for a $2.50 stick.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Amen brother,,,best deal on the planet!!


----------

